# 2010/11 plowing season so far



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

hey guys, just wanted to share a few pics from the season thus far. enjoy


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

more... enjoy


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

Do you sub for Braunscheidel? I saw your truck plowing Swormsville Fire Hall next to my gargage. And where is that snow dump?


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

theguynextdoor;1199852 said:


> Do you sub for Braunscheidel? I saw your truck plowing Swormsville Fire Hall next to my gargage. And where is that snow dump?


yes, and down on south park in buffalo


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Holy snow nice pics!


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

comeeonn;1199859 said:


> yes, and down on south park in buffalo


Watching you guys plow that lot with wings make them look priceless. What a time saver, being able to take a full plow width on a pass without snow spilling over.


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

theguynextdoor;1199890 said:


> Watching you guys plow that lot with wings make them look priceless. What a time saver, being able to take a full plow width on a pass without snow spilling over.


yeah it helps a lot, 10 ft is better than 8!


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

a few more.....


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Cool pics!!


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

wow looks like they are practicing for packin silage thats a monster great sledding hill


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

heres a couple more


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

nice pictures. thanks for sharing those


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

STIHL GUY;1266850 said:


> nice pictures. thanks for sharing those


no problem. it was a hell of a season this time around


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

do u have the e9-500 in that superliner?


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Cool pics, was that a kubota tractor in the one pic?


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

comeeonn;1266833 said:


> heres a couple more


My parents live on that street. Don't they have a ford backhoe on site to load snow there?


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

theguynextdoor;1267135 said:


> My parents live on that street. Don't they have a ford backhoe on site to load snow there?


yeah there is one there, the pusher isnt connected to a bucket, its connected to the arms. we brought the wheel loader in from up the road.


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

wewille;1267106 said:


> Cool pics, was that a kubota tractor in the one pic?


yep, i love using it, the back drag works awesome for sidewalks, obviously not when the snows that deep, lol

there is a 10 ft pusher usually on it, we took it off for stacking snow when that storm hit.


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

Morrissey snow removal service;1266907 said:


> do u have the e9-500 in that superliner?


no, its a 300 e6. im okay with that, i dont want the maintance, repair bills, or fuel bill for the e9


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i used to drive a triaxle with the e9 fast and lots of power but very thristy girl the 300 is a great motor to the older macks i think are the best truck out there good luck with urs!


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

Morrissey snow removal service;1267404 said:


> i used to drive a triaxle with the e9 fast and lots of power but very thristy girl the 300 is a great motor to the older macks i think are the best truck out there good luck with urs!


thanks! shes had her share of problems but she just wont quit, im about to hit 600k in the next few weeks


----------



## thomas206 (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow, that red one is just a MONSTER.


----------

